# Unterschied IPictureDisp und StdPicture



## Shakie (21. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe mal Fragen zu den Variablentypen *StdPicture* und *IPictureDisp*. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Typen? Wann sollte man StdPicture benutzen, wann IPictureDisp?

Dann würde mich noch interessieren, was jeweils die Render-Funktion tut und was man mit der Eigenschaft "hPal" anfangen kann:
	
	
	



```
Dim Test As StdPicture
    Test.Render(hdc As Long, x As Long, y As Long, cx As Long, cy As Long, xSrc As OLE_XPOS_HIMETRIC, ySrc As OLE_YPOS_HIMETRIC, cxSrc As OLE_XSIZE_HIMETRIC, cySrc As OLE_YSIZE_HIMETRIC, prcWBounds As Any) ? ?
    Test.hPal  ? ?
```
Im Objektkatalog steht dazu nämlich keine weitere Beschreibung. 
Ich bin für jede Information dankbar!


----------

